# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Tư vấn chế tạo máy khoan cnc

## sondeonhiet

Nhờ các cao nhân vấn chế tạo máy khoan cnc

----------


## sondeonhiet

Nhờ các cao nhân vấn chế tạo máy khoan cnc khủng hành trình 4000x12000

----------


## Gamo

Gắn máy khoan lên con cnc là được chứ nhỉ?

Hành trình khủng thế thì phải tóm lão Con Khỉ Đột tư vấn nhể

----------

